

Would TDCS make me smarter? (2013) - hippich
http://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/would-dabbling-in-cranial-stimulation-make-me-smarter/

======
MollyR
TDCS is still highly experimental,there isn't much data on it. Please don't
read this article, and go try it. The human brain is incredibly complex, the
subtle effects or the long term effects of TDCS are still not known. If you
have people who depend on you like children, please do some extensive research
on the brain before you do it(if you are so inclined).

